# Vaja



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Check out the vaja black case for the iphone 4
www.vajacases.com

Not sure I like the style of flap cases, but the black leather is gorgeous.
Now I'm thinking about the mamut for my ipad again.
Does anyone know a coupon anymore for Vaja?
Paula


----------



## JeffM (Nov 22, 2009)

That mamut is so pretty.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

JeffM said:


> That mamut is so pretty.


It's in stock too. I was so drawn to it when I saw it, but wanted to be able to have a typing stand in my case. The Agenda is just too expensive though and it doesn't come in the mamut leather. that leather is just gorgeous.


----------

